# Polycrusher - 4 Spieler Coop



## POLYCRUSHER (9. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo!

Wir sind eine kleine Gruppe von 7 Studenten und sind stolz euch unser Spiel POLYCRUSHER zu präsentieren. Unser Spiel wurde innerhalb von 2 Semestern als Studienprojekt entwickelt, und wir sind jetzt soweit dass wir unser Spiel der Öffentlichkeit zeigen wollen.

*Das Spiel*
POLYCRUSHER ist ein Twin Stick Shooter mit lokalen Multiplayer für ultimatives couch gaming. Spielt mit bis zu 4 Freunden gegen eine unendliche Anzahl von Gegnerhorden. Um zu überleben müsst ihr epische Bosskämpfe überleben und die Spezialfähigkeiten der einzelnen Charaktere verwenden. Beweist euren Teamgeist um die ultimative Waffe auszulösen. Versucht mit euren Freunden den Online Highscore zu knacken, aber vergesst nicht, POLYCRUSHER wird eure Freundschaft bis ins äußerste testen!

*Features*

6 fancy Charaktere
7 tödliche Levels
9 bizarre Gegner
Ein sehr verärgertes Zyklopenhuhn
YOLO-Mode für Experten!
Online Highscore
Originaler Soundtrack
Ultimative Zerstörung!
Explosionen!
Spielt mit eurem controller oder dem Smartphone

*Greenlight*
Wir sind seit gestern außerdem auch auf Greenlight. Wenn euch also gefällt was wir machen, sind wir über jede Stimme auf Greenlight froh. Also, voted für uns 

POLYCRUSHER auf Greenlight

*Kontaktiert uns!*
Falls ihr fragen habt oder die aktuellsten News über POLYCRUSHER haben wollt, könnt ihr jederzeit unsere Facebookseite besuchen.

*Trailer
*



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fpTY8OrhNC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




*Screenshots
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gameran (16. Februar 2016)

Lob für das Projekt. Sieht wie ein feiner Vorschlag für eine kleine Party mit Freunden. Ich hoffe Sie werden damit viel Erfolg haben. Werde das Projekt bestimmt weiter verfolgen.


----------

